
Levi Strauss CEO: ‘Sizes will go out the window 10 years from now' - save_ferris
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/20/levi-strauss-ceo-sizes-will-go-out-the-window-10-years-from-now.html
======
jelliclesfarm
That’s misleading. I guess sizes still exist. They are just shortening the
supply chain.

A true revolution in clothes would be paintable fabric. Where we can paint
ourselves rather than wear them.

Also..custom sizes are not revolutionary or modern. Seamstresses existed and
then became obsolete.

------
amacalac
I misread this.

Sizes will go out with Windows 10, years from now

